# We found a new Cockatiel in our backyard...



## heyjoojoo (Feb 26, 2011)

So now that we have assumed ownership of this new Tiel, not sure what I should get for the cage (toys, perches, etc...). 

The cage came with the typical wooden rods for perches and feeders (water & food). I have a small mirror with a bell. I'm not sure if these things are okay or if I should get other stuff for his cage.

Just got his (or her) wings trimmed today.

Pics coming soon.


----------



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

Have you not attempted to find the birds owner? You cant just "find" an animal and keep it as your own, someone out there might be missing their bird to bits.


----------



## heyjoojoo (Feb 26, 2011)

I should have put that in my posting. We have posted signs locally. Not sure what else to do.... 

So kindly pump your brakes before coming down on me...


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

You can check craigslist to see if anyone is advertising a lost cockatiel.


----------



## WereAllMadHere (Jan 24, 2011)

I've never liked to keep a mirror in my birds cages. Personally it feels like I'm torturing my bird, the first one I had would get into fights with the mirror until I took it down after about a week. Cindy likes toys with wooden beads and bells. I made Cindy a toy out of hemp, bells, wooden, and plastic beads. All of the bells, beads, ect, hang from a piece of hemp and she either preens the hemp or plays with the bells, ect. 

Make sure your tiel has different size perches to exercise their feet. I recommend wooden perches too, more nature. 

If you get into crafting or making things yourself you can check out the DIY toys on here and DIY play gyms. Or just check out the cockatiel pictures, some of the pictures I've seen have awesome play areas for tiels. Make sure he has more than one toy and rotate them weekly so he doesn't get bored of them. Buy/make extras and switch them out if you can. 

Also don't forget a cuddle bone! There's a bunch of different posts on here about foraging and what to feed your tiel (what kinds of fruits/veggies), want to make sure it's not on an all seed diet. 

Good luck! Sorry for such a long post.


----------



## ganntetyana (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi, the tiel is lucky you found him and gave him home. I know you said you posted signs locally... Do you feel you have "sufficiantly exhausted all resources" in trying to locate his ownders? Can you HONESTLY say "YES" to this question? What exactly is "locally"? 1/2 sq. ml? 1 sq. ml? You know they fly up tp 10 ,ml/hr- up to 50 ml/day if fully flighted? LOCALLY- most of the time does not "do the trick". DId you post on the internet? On Craigslist? PArrotalert sites? And with local parrot society?
You sound like a woman who will truly provide wonderful care and much love to this bird... I am sure you are gonna love him like your own and do everything for him to be happy... Do not get me wrong, please... I am just one of THOSE owners who lost their "tiel.. due to complete "fluke" A housesittter left window open while Molly was -as usual- out of her cage... And we searched, and searched and searched- locally, online... 1.5 months later- no result.. I cannot even begin to tell you how devastated I am every day. I have not returned to my job yet. I cannot sleep, eat or think... Unless it is about my Molly.. I would literally sign over my 2 year old Cadillac- fully paid for- to whomevr- if they bring my Molly back to me.. For me- it was like losing a child. SHE IS MY CHILD. Sometimes I think I would even settle for just knowing that Molly is alive and well... But no one came forward... Maybe whoever found her did not "pain" themselves with posting on many sites available for lost birds.with trying " hard-ER". Maybe they placed flyers in their immediate neighbourhood... Well- in NY- "immediate neighbourhood"- just "a needle in a haystack"... She can be across the road- and we would not know about it...
So in a meantime... I struggle today- trying to "live"- telling myself that I am just hoping to survive today... And I dont even think about tomorrow... And this goes on and on... SO I BEG YOU, no matter how much you fell in love with this birdie, I BEG YOU to try "hard-ER" to find his owner.. Maybe even only to let him/her know that this birdie is alive and well.. 
Sincerely,
TAtiana GAnn


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

I don't know if this is related to your bird, but I found this ad, maybe someone lost more than one bird: 


Type of bird: C (Parakeet)
Date Found: 2011-02-12 00:00:00
Color: Unknown
Distinguishing Features: (2) birds were found. One Parakeet and One Cockatiel
Area Found: Elk Grove
Other comments: reply to craigslist: [email protected]


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

I also found this ad. Type of bird: D (Cockatiel)
Date Lost: 2011-03-07 00:00:00
Color: Unknown
Distinguishing Features: 11 months old
Area Lost: SACRAMENTO
Other comments: reply to craigslist: [email protected]

http://mickaboo.org/our-birds/lost.html 

http://mickaboo.org/our-birds/found.html


----------



## shelagh (Nov 2, 2010)

Please contact these people. They posted on cockatielrescue.org around the time you found the tiel, and they are local. What date did you find the baby?

Los Osos, CA. Cockatiel, no description given. (???)471-9609 02-09-2011

Rescue, CA. Grey cockatiel with yellow head and orange cheeks. (530)344-6199 02-13-2011

Rohnert Park/Cotati, CA. "Sierra" Yellow PIED cockatiel with grey wings and orange cheeks. (707)483-4343 02-13-2011

Anaheim Hills , CA. "Birdie" Grey cockatiel with yellow head, rosy cheeks. Responds to whistling, "come" and "step up". (714)281-2781, or email [email protected] 02-18-2011

Rancho Cordova, CA. Light yellow and grey cockatiel with orange cheeks. (916)220-8598 02-20-2011

Rancho Cordova, CA. Grey normal cockatiel with yellow face and orange cheeks. (916)220-8598 02-20-2011


----------



## amitgoray (Jan 27, 2011)

Are you in Vizag ? 'cause we just lost one of our cockatiels !!


----------



## KateBascombe (Sep 27, 2010)

If you can't find his owner then I really suggest getting a rope perch for him/her. My Rob LOVES his. He also likes the 'shreddables" toys which are made of a really soft wood that he can tear up.

Given a choice he always sits on a natural wood perch rather than a synthetic one.

And if I put both a foraging tray and a dish of food in his cage he ignores the dish completely. 

Try and find an avian vet, you never think you'll need one until you do. Then you'll be immensely glad that someone has your bird on record. 

Little tips:

- keep on section of his cage clear of perches and put his food/water there. Otherwise you'll find yourself cleaning the poop out of them 20 times a day. 
- Bedding under the cage grate really speeds up the cleaning process. As long as your bird can't reach it.
-Keep an eye on EVERYTHING in his cage for any damage. Rob broke a toe a few weeks ago because I didn't notice a tiny little split in one of his perches and his foot got stuck in it.
-If you put a bath in for your bird and they ignore it leave it in and go out for an hour or so. You'll probably come home to find a soaking wet bird, some won't bathe if you're in the room.

Sorry for length!


----------



## parrotalert (Nov 27, 2010)

heyjoojoo said:


> So now that we have assumed ownership of this new Tiel, not sure what I should get for the cage (toys, perches, etc...).
> 
> The cage came with the typical wooden rods for perches and feeders (water & food). I have a small mirror with a bell. I'm not sure if these things are okay or if I should get other stuff for his cage.
> 
> ...


Depending on law of your country, if you don't report to the authorities you've
found something and you keep it "it's theft", you could face a criminal charge.
You should at least make your local police aware and your RSPCA/Humane Society. Even make local vets aware, especially Avian ones as sometimes
people who lose pets often call the above to raise awareness in the hope
someone notifies them.
Also, check out out site: www.parrotalert.com for lost reports.


----------

